
FCC Chairman dressed up as Santa and wielded a lightsaber to mock net neutrality - daegloe
http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-biz-fcc-ajit-pai-net-neutrality-video-20171215-story.html
======
kup0
Outside of all the discussions surrounding the policy itself, the one thing
that's been the most heartbreaking/angering about this is how unprofessional
Pai has been throughout the entire process. Even in a more formal environment
(the FCC vote/hearing) he couldn't help but laugh and mock.

Regardless of policy he is unfit for office.

------
grawprog
Just when I thought it wasn't possible to hate that piece of shit more than I
already do, I get to see this first thing in the morning. I really hope this
video is somehow used as evidence in the lawsuits against the fcc. I'd love to
see that played in a courtroom in front judges.

